# Cage calculator



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

Is a cage calculator good? I mean, I read on several sites that a cage must be 80x50x60 (in centimetres) (WxDxH) My cage is a bit smaller, but higher, so I searched a cage calculator and it said: 2 rats, if space is used wisely. How do you use space wisely? Hope you can help me out


----------



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

Inches: 31"x 19"x 23"


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

When it says use space wisely it means making extra room by adding shelves, hammocks etc so the empty space height-wise is still usable to the rats.


----------



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

There are already some shelves, so I think that's okay


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's a cage calculator that takes shelves into account:
http://www.ratzrus.co.uk/ratguides/rat-cage-calculator/#.VKr_yivF-QI


----------

